
Show HN: Tiger Boss – Real Humans Get You Get Stuff Done - themost123
https://tigerboss.co/
======
overcast
"Real Humans Get You Get Stuff Done", am I having an issue with reading
comprehension, or is that nonsensical?

~~~
dragonwriter
If not actual nonsense, it is at a minimum not idiomatic American English.

“...help you get stuff done”

“...make you get stuff done”

“...get you to get stuff done”

“...get you(r) stuff done”

Lots of things close to it work, but it does not.

------
PanosXan
Nice job keeping up the fight against procrastination.

------
catchmeifyoucan
I thought they would actually do my work. Whoops

------
cphoover
I like it

